# EM foundation colour query



## MissLorsie (Jul 5, 2006)

just wondering what shade would be appropriate for my NW20 complexion..

im thinking either fair or lightly fair.. the others sound like theyre more appropriate for warmer skin tones..


----------



## Shawna (Jul 5, 2006)

I got samples of fair and fairly light and I am an NW 15 - NW 20.  The fair was way too light, and the fairly light was ever so slightly too dark.  A mix of 3/4 fairly light and 1/4 fair works perfectly for me.  I would order the two colours you mentioned and then custom blend them.  I think the two you picked would be about right for you.  Also, their multitasking concealor is great.   Are you ordering the free sample kit?


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 6, 2006)

yea i ordered fair in matte - and lightly fair in matte and semi matte - il just have to blend them - maybe half half because i may be a little darker than you if you can use nw15..

yeah im trying the sample kit - its exciting - ive never tried powder foundation let alone mineral make up. Im usually a liquid then powder girl. ive just been eyeing off smile4c flawlessness in her skin on her FOTD and noticed she uses EM foundations so i thought what the heck!!

wish me luck!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 6, 2006)

what does em stand for?


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 6, 2006)

everyday minerals


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 8, 2006)

EM might work for one person but it might not work for another so i suggest that buy the sample kit before you buy the full size.

i want to try EM but having try BE, i'm still undecided if i should try it or not.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I got samples of fair and fairly light and I am an NW 15 - NW 20.  The fair was way too light, and the fairly light was ever so slightly too dark.  A mix of 3/4 fairly light and 1/4 fair works perfectly for me.  I would order the two colours you mentioned and then custom blend them.  I think the two you picked would be about right for you.  Also, their multitasking concealor is great.   Are you ordering the free sample kit?_

 
if i'm a NC40 in Select SPF 15, what shade would that be in EM?


----------



## Shawna (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 
_if i'm a NC40 in Select SPF 15, what shade would that be in EM?_

 
I'm really not sure about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I only know what I am in MAC and what I am in BE or EM.  Hopefully somebody else here might know.


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 9, 2006)

not much longer till my free sample pack arrives


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 9, 2006)

i order the free sample kit too just to try it out. i won't be getting my sample for a while because i have to send in my payment.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 14, 2006)

I am Medium Beige in Bare Escentuals and MAC NC30.

If anyone shares the same coloring, please suggest the EM color for me!


----------



## alurabella (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm NW15 to NW20, and Golden Fair (which I thought would be too dark) actually worked for me.


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 18, 2006)

so i recieved my package yesterday and fairly light worked perfect - light was abit too light but i could combine the two together for when i am at my palest.. 

i lovee lovee loveeed the blush and the finishing dust - hmm ive even considering buying some for my mum.. i think she'd be golden light - shes more yellow based then me


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 18, 2006)

I just ordered my sample kit: 
Light   
Medium Beige
Medium Beige Summer

Hopefully I can find the match.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissShiva* 
_so i recieved my package yesterday and fairly light worked perfect - light was abit too light but i could combine the two together for when i am at my palest.. 

i lovee lovee loveeed the blush and the finishing dust - hmm ive even considering buying some for my mum.. i think she'd be golden light - shes more yellow based then me_

 
Could you please show us a picture of your EM face? Please!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 29, 2006)

I am an nw20 and us EM in the winter and am a medium beige. I thought it would be too dark, but it is PERFECT.
 i would definately try the sample first.
 thier foundation really is wonderful.


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 30, 2006)

heres my pics 

before:





after:










'scuse the dryness of my nose, its recovering from the snow..


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 31, 2006)

I got my samples last week and I love the results I am getting. So far it looks like Medium Beige summer works for me and the coverage is what I need. The color appears to be even a better match than my BE medium beige. The color range is much better than BE for sure. I find it takes less time to buff EM because the powder is much more fine than BE. 

Thank you so much Specktra girls for recommending this great product. <3


----------



## noellethediva (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow, misshiva, you are pretty similar in coloring to me, although I might be just a touch more fair.  They told me at the MAC counter I was NW20 but I think I lean more towards NW15.  Anyway,

I use EM in fair AND golden fair, matte. 

I am breakout prone, so even though the fair more closely matches my skin, sometimes I mix in the golden fair or use it around the areas that I have broken out, I find that since it is yellowish, it really evens out the redness, neutralizes it.  I love EM foundations.  In my opinion they are much better than BE and way cheaper.  Yay!


----------



## notmyhand (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm an NW20 and so I'm glad to have narrowed it down to Failry Light thanks to you guys but I was wondering - Fairly Light in Neutral or Warm?  I don't think they have a fairly light in cool so would Neutral be best then?


----------



## kcrae (Oct 4, 2006)

I should be getting my samples soon.  I am a studio fix C3 or C4 and was wondering if anyone has similiar coloring-- I got the medium beige summer, medium-tan beige and one other from the "warm foundations"

The photos looked like the warm foundations were a bit orange?  For anyone who has tried them, do they just appear orange on the website?

I see Alima has a similar product but more color selection, I may give them a try should the EM colors not work out.


----------



## n_c (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_if i'm a NC40 in Select SPF 15, what shade would that be in EM?_

 
Im a NC 40 as well and when I received my trial kit I used an even mixture of medium beige and medium beige summer and it worked out great...hope that helps


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 4, 2006)

if i am a Light in Bare Minerals, what would i be in EDM?


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 11, 2006)

i, too, am NW20 and i started out with Fairly Light, which was too light for me. i have been using "Light" for the past month now, occasionally mixed with Medium Beige to cover up. i also got their concealer, so usually i put a layer of that on the problem areas first and then go over it with Light all over.

seems like most people end up mixing two colors...if you're unsure, get the two you think will work best and get a sample of the third or fourth darker or lighter and see what works.

I used to wear Light in BE, and Light in EM seems like an even translation for me.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 17, 2006)

Just recieved some samples the other day. For the price, you do get a lot! They look so tiny in their little pots, but a little really REALLY goes a long way.
I got 3 foundations in Winged Butter warm, in matte, semi matte and original glo finishes. I also got Siesta blush and the Finishing Dust.
One things for sure, you can't beat the 'free' sample offer. My total was around 3.50 USD.

For some reason, though I only chose one color foundation in 3 finishes, they're slightly different in color. The Original Glo is the darkest, Matte is the medium of the three (and closest to my natural shade), and Semi Matte is the lightest. Light Winged Butter is very yellow, but made for lighter skintones with true yellow undertones. get my best match by mixing the lighter shade with the medium shade. My only concern is the shade consistency, as I have 3 of the same, yet they differ in color.

Siesta blush is pinker than in the website photo. It's a great blush! I love it. It has the perfect amount of shimmer and is super blendable.

I don't like the finishing dust. It feels very chalky, almost grainy. The texture feels different from the other products.

Overall, I liked them. The foundation lasted a little bit longer than my usual liquid and was great for my oily nose. The blush was awesome. Finishing dust wasn't my bag.

anyone thinking of trying EM definately should!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Oct 27, 2006)

i just got my sample kit after using a sample my mom gave me. i LOVE this stuff. its probably even better than my matte msf. (shhh dont tell!!!) but seriously, it's so cheap and so freakin amazing!


----------



## Ariesgirly (Nov 16, 2006)

What color would I be in EM. I wear an NC20 Powder NW25 concealer in Mac.


----------

